# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2012

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide      Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both    of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't      successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting      reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer      sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to      permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the      task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream  here     because we check. 

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You      will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited    access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task i - Let a vampire, werewolf, or zombie bite you, then describe the subsequent transition.

Basic Task ii - Imagine all the members of DV live in the same neighborhood. Then go trick-o-treating there and describe who you meet.

Advanced Task i - Carve up a pumpkin and replace your head with it. Use any means necessary.

Advanced Task ii - Go to a graveyard or morgue, gather up enough body parts to create your own Frankenstein's Monster, then animate it using any means necessary.

HAVE FUN AND HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!  ::twisted::

----------


## kris9995

Really interesting tasks here!  :smiley:  funny.. I've been bitten many times by vampires, in my dreams  ::D:

----------


## Oreo

Four tasks this month?  ::shock::  This will be lots of fun.  ::D: 

I actually did the first basic task this morning unintentionally. My leg got bit by a zombie and I immediately started to feel sick and my skin was turning gray. I'll try to write down that dream soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

Double juice this month, I like it  ::D: 

If we find DV people in the neighborhood while having a pumpkin head, can we report them in the forum if they try to bite us  :Oh noes: ?

----------


## Sensei

Do we have to finish all four tasks? 

I should be able to get bitten, that seems easy.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Four tasks this month?  This will be lots of fun.



Yeah I had been pondering for a while about adding a couple more tasks. RareCola and I talked about it in the minisode I think it was? Anyway, the point is to broaden the variety of tasks to reach more members. And since what is advanced for me, might be easy peasy for another member and vice versa, I want to try to make the tasks include several different elements. For example, one might be a task that requires controlling objects/environment, another may involve relationships with DCs, another might be facing/overcoming fear or pain, and another might be so involved that you need to be able to control the length of the lucid dream to complete it. I thought Halloween month would be the perfect month to debut this idea, so we'll see how it rolls before I commit to it. My prediction is that while still being challenging (especially if you push yourself to do all four!), there will be more overall successfully completed tasks, since each one focuses on a different lucid element.

*BrandonBoss:* You don't have to. Achieving either of the basic tasks will get you basic wings, same for advanced.

Anyway, good luck everybody! I want to start with the trick-o-treat one. Hopefully I don't run into anyone who was ever banned O_O

----------


## gab

> Yeah I had been pondering for a while about adding a couple more tasks.  Anyway, the point is to broaden the variety of tasks to reach more members.



That sounds fantastic! Thank you!

----------


## Mancon

Okay, fall/Halloween time is seriously the best!!

 Going to be doing ALL these tasks and _I promise_ I will actually post my dreams.  :smiley:  I think tonight I will replace my head with a pumpkin and then walk around trick or treating in the Dreamviews neighborhood.  :smiley:  HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

----------


## Xanous

Love it!

----------


## Oreo

Here's the zombie dream I had last night: Basic TOTM i (October 1, 2012) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Very violent.  ::|: 

Since I wasn't planning to be bit by zombie, I think I'll try to do this task again this month. I'm thinking about doing it with a werewolf.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm thinking about doing it with a werewolf.



Oh yes, you definitely should.

----------


## Xanous

I guess I'm going zombie. It's actually becoming a dreamsign.





I freaking love this show/comic!

----------


## Taffy

Doing this. Werewolf style. B)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lucidspiration:

----------


## Kaenthem

sounds like some very interseting tasks,going to try them out.
This is my first participation in this,i really hope i get my very first DV wings  :vampire:

----------


## VictoReverie

Most motivating tasks up to date  :smiley:  I love how tasks #1 are suited more for thrill seekers/people with high fear tolerance and tasks #2 require more dream control but are less scary

----------


## paigeyemps

AWWYEA these are so cool!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I failed on the trick-o-treat one. But I did end up throwing a really annoying pig a hundred yards. Will post it in a min.





> I woke up around 5am and as I drifted off, there was some brief audio HH  of wasps surrounding me. SOme stung me, but then that feeling phased  into WILD vibrations. I slowly sat up in my bed, and I saw my cat Ziggy  jump off. No pets are ever in here, so that was confirmation that I was  dreaming. I walked out the bedroom and the hallway opened up into my  parents old house. It was bright outside and I could see great! I  immediately thought of the trick-o-treat TOTM, but I wanted it to be  more night time. So I went to the front door of the house, put my hand  on the knob, and said to mysef "As soon as I open the door, it will be  night time and I'll have a halloween costume on." I opened the door and  it was daker, like 7pmish. I thought, good enough. I didn't feel a mask  on or anything, but I had black robes. I was probably just some random  HP character, whatever, on with the task! I didn't have a candy bag  either but oh well. As soon as I walked out the house, I looked at the  house next door, it was dark and creepy looking. I said to myself "This  is Alex's house." I started walking there and this pig came up to me and  started jumping at me and bite-licking me, like a playful dog that was  getting too rough. It wouldn't fuck off and finally I had to pick it up  and sling it across 2 acres of land. He landed with a  "squeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!" and hobbled away, as if one leg was hurt. I felt  sorry for it for a bit, then I reminded myself he doesn't exist. I went  to the house and lots of kids were coming and going. I knocked on the  door expecting Alex, but 4 ltitle boys dressed to the 9s as vampires  answered. I said "trick-o-treat!" and they just gnarled and hissed at  me. I asked if any adults were home, hoping one would be Alex or ANY DV  member. They just continuedto growl at me. Then one looked at the other  and bitched at him for using up all the vampire make-up, then I woke up.

----------


## Xanous

Failed getting bit by Zombie





> ...This immediately dawns on me that I am dreaming. It's strange but I felt almost annoyed and cheated. I felt like I botched up the surprise attack on the Indians and now its just some dream. I didn't feel any of the euphoria that I thought I would after a dry spell. I just turn around. I never picked up my bow but I suddenly have an arrow notched and drawn back. I can vividly feel the string and the arrow in my right hand. Now my vision is blurry and I can see the Indian and the brown leaves on the ground but I can't make out any details. I pause. "What was the TOTM?" I have to think really hard. "Was it shrink myself?" No that was last month. Its a new month now. OH Zombies that's right. Where do I find a zombie. I know I will shoot an Indian and when he gets up he will be a zombie and he can bite my arm. I start looking around but the Indians are gone and my vision is so blurry. I try to focus but I just can't. I feel like I am waking so I decide that I better stabilize. I start rubbing my hands together. I feel myself in my bed and my hands feel extremely real. I can even hear my hands rubbing together. I try to open my eyes but It looks all messed up like when you are in SP. I don't feel any vibrations though. I am confused. I feel and heard my hands but not so much my arms. Then I hear my wife say,"Hit em in the mouth." What was that. That can't be real. OR I woke her up some and she is talking in her sleep. Then the Goddamned alarm went off and effed it all up



Haha OpheliaBlue you mentioned the vision thing and now it happened to me!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Haha OpheliaBlue you mentioned the vision thing and now it happened to me!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I'm sorryyyyy  ::blue::  I'm working on company flashlights for everyone, and each of you has to sleep with it under your pillow, and bring it along with you in every lucid dream.

But seriously, CanisLucidus and I were talking about it recently somewhere I forget, but when something gets effed up in a lucid, like vision or something is stuck to you or in your mouth etc, it's time to change focus. I don't just mean stabilize with the hand rubbing, unless that works of course. But maybe chill, examine the environment, find something else to do besides the task or whatever goal at the time. This is in the experimental phase for me, but I'm determined to find a cure for this nonsense (especially now that I see it's contagious  ::shock::  ).

----------


## Mirui987

This is great it's been one of my dream goals to transform into a wolf and I guess becoming a werewolf would technically count in that.

----------


## Xanous

I joined the Zombie March last year.  :smiley:  I needed some inspiration for my transformation so I dug this one up.


*Spoiler* for _Zombie Xanous_:

----------


## VictoReverie

Damn, full moon in real life today, I was ready to be bitten by a werewolf...





> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I'm sorryyyyy  I'm working on company flashlights for everyone, and each of you has to sleep with it under your pillow, and bring it along with you in every lucid dream.



Good idea, I was thinking a similar thing this morning (I thought I should pretend I had a blindfold on every false awakening). My lucid today consisted of rubbing my hands, telling myself i'm dreaming, banging my head into walls and doors, without a single hint of vision.

----------


## AURON

I gotta do this.....been a while since I had wings.

----------


## Xanous

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I'm sorryyyyy  I'm working on company flashlights for everyone, and each of you has to sleep with it under your pillow, and bring it along with you in every lucid dream.
> 
> But seriously, CanisLucidus and I were talking about it recently somewhere I forget, but when something gets effed up in a lucid, like vision or something is stuck to you or in your mouth etc, it's time to change focus. I don't just mean stabilize with the hand rubbing, unless that works of course. But maybe chill, examine the environment, find something else to do besides the task or whatever goal at the time. This is in the experimental phase for me, but I'm determined to find a cure for this nonsense (especially now that I see it's contagious  ).



LMAO you crack me up. But yeah that sounds like a good idea. I think I have done this in past without really realizing it. I don't know why but sometime I read one persons experience and then it happened to me. good and bad. strange.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Somehow I think these tasks would fit nicely with the deeper regions of my mind... as I quite often come across disturbing things/malevolent entities in my dreams.

----------


## Taffy

Got lucid last night, but didn't think to do the task. :/

----------


## fennecgirl

I tried to do the basic task last night, but I couldn't find a vampire.  :Sad:

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Failed attempt!*  This was a great LD and I got _really close_ on the pumpkin head challenge.  Love this TotM.

Thanks to the use of a mirror and the pretense that my skeleton is constructed like a Lego man's, I managed to get my head off with minimal gore.  Looked really cool.  Unfortunately, when I went to grab the pumpkin and took my eyes off the mirror (and my headless body), _the darn thing grew back!_

Here's the Dream Journal entry: The (Headless) Man in the Mirror - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Also!  I have a rules question.  I found a pumpkin that first-graders had already carved into a jack-o-lantern.  In-dream I wondered whether this counted and decided that I would add something (perhaps a mustache) to try to still make it count.  So would the original, already-carved pumpkin be okay?  How about if I added a 'stache after the fact?  Or do I need to be really careful to find a pristine pumpkin next time?

Anyway, fun times!   ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I did a basic task this morning! Will blog it in a sec but I wanted to answer that ^^ question first real quick:





> I got up, and left the  bedroom. (If I remember next time, I'm going to just phase through a  wall or window, and skip all this going through the house stuff. It  takes up too much time and there are often too many distracting  oddities). I thought about doing the trick-o-treat TOTM again. So on my  way out I saw Danny in the livingroom, and to avoid a distracting  confrontation, I just said, without even making eye-contact "Gotta go  outside for a bit baby" and went out the front door. But when I did, I  magically came IN to the house from the back door lol. I was a little  worried that I might have a problem with this. But I just marched  through the house, went out the front door and this time I was in the  front yard. And it was night, perfect! I went straight to the house  across the street and knocked on the door. A lady opened the door,  looked a bit like my neighbor, and I said "Trick-o-treat! Does a  DreamViews member live here?" She didn't answer me so I just barged  inside. I saw a couple other people, and I said "Are any of y'all DV  members?" They all said no, but one of them pointed to a room around the  corner and said "He is. He's Greg LastNameUndisclosed" I said "I  know him, that's Oneironaut Zero!!" So I ran around the corner, and  sitting on the edge of the fireplace hearth was a very sick looking  African-American man. Didn't look like O at all really, but I said  "Greg?" and he said "Yeah?" I got real close to him, he was wearing a  really nice yellow button up shirt, and I asked him if he was ok because  he looked sick. I can't remember his answer. Anyway, I left because I  wanted to try more houses! I skipped a couple houses down, and knocked  on the door and said "Trick-o-treat" when a lady answered. She started  to actually give me some candy but I said I don't want it, and asked if  anyone from DV lived here. She pointed to a 17-year-old African-American  girl sitting on the couch. She said her DV name was 'Trice (like short  for Patrice). So I told her I'm so looking that up on DV when I wake up.







> Also!  I have a rules question.  I found a pumpkin that first-graders had already carved into a jack-o-lantern.  In-dream I wondered whether this counted and decided that I would add something (perhaps a mustache) to try to still make it count.  So would the original, already-carved pumpkin be okay?  How about if I added a 'stache after the fact?  Or do I need to be really careful to find a pristine pumpkin next time?
> 
> Anyway, fun times!



DAMNIT I wanted to be the first to remove my head!  :tongue2:  Nah but seriously, freaking well done! That was a good idea to imagine the lego thing (I was just gonna use some cheesewire). You know, I wasn't gonna say in case it messed someone up, but I imagined that growing a head back might be a problematic possibility lol. I shall learn from your error and make sure I don't look away from the mirror, my hear nor my headless body!

As for the rules, it says "use any means necessary" so I don't think using a pre-carved pumpkin would disqualify you. I'm still just giddy over the fact that you got your head off already, really far out man.
 :Clap:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I did a basic task this morning! Will blog it in a sec but I wanted to answer that ^^ question first real quick:
> 
> DAMNIT I wanted to be the first to remove my head!  Nah but seriously, freaking well done! That was a good idea to imagine the lego thing (I was just gonna use some cheesewire). You know, I wasn't gonna say in case it messed someone up, but I imagined that growing a head back might be a problematic possibility lol. I shall learn from your error and make sure I don't look away from the mirror, my hear nor my headless body!
> 
> As for the rules, it says "use any means necessary" so I don't think using a pre-carved pumpkin would disqualify you. I'm still just giddy over the fact that you got your head off already, really far out man.



Awesome, congratulations on getting your wings so quickly!  On the 4th of the month!!

Thanks, looks like you were completely right on the "head regrowth" problem.   :smiley:   That was a good call.  It really had not occurred to me!  I guess next time I'll have to do pumpkin in one hand, grab myself by the hair with the other...?  LOL.  I don't know.

Love these tasks!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thanks, looks like you were completely right on the "head regrowth" problem.    That was a good call.  It really had not occurred to me!  I guess next time I'll have to do pumpkin in one hand, grab myself by the hair with the other...?  LOL.  I don't know.



I was just thinking the same thing. You know, RareCola and I should do another TOTM minisode for this month. That way we can cover different possible approaches to these tasks. If we don't do one, I'll definitely share my ideas here in this thread. And I appreciate everyone else sharing theirs as well, I think it's really helpful. That Lego idea was a great way at making self-decapitation much less daunting.

----------


## Xanous

> I did a basic task this morning!

----------


## WDr

Basic task i, ii, and Advanced task i. 

I'm doing them this time. All of them! Great tasks by the way!  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream and Task of the Month*


Yesterday I realized that it had been a long long time since I had done a *Task of the Month.* For years I used to complete those faithfully each month. So I decided that the next time I became lucid I would do one. I read over the Tasks and decided that the one I would like to try first was the "*Carve a Jack-0-Lantern and replace my head with it" Task.*


So I woke up in the night last night and had trouble falling back to sleep. As frustrating as that was I told myself that at least the chance of me having a lucid dream was way up--if I ever could go back to sleep.


And I finally did. 


I remember I was in a moving car, and to my horror I noticed that there was no driver. I was in the back seat and I tried to slip up to the front between the seats. I didn't have time to get into the driver's seat. I was coming up to an intersection and I had to get my foot on the brake NOW. I tried to reach, but I was still a little far away. My foot could touch, but it couldn't press down hard enough. My only chance now to avoid an accident was to turn the car to the right so I would miss hitting the car directly in front of me.


My heart was beating fast and I couldn't believe that this was happening to me. Wasn't this something that usually only happened in dreams? How could I have let this happen in real life?


Then it hit me. Maybe I _was_ dreaming. It seemed unlikely since this all felt so real. But since this was a big dream sign of mine--and since I really _hoped_ this was a dream, I decided that I would test things.


I'm not sure what I did, but I remember I was flying. Oh, thank goodness this was a dream. And now that I was lucid I remembered that I really wanted to do a TOTM.


I landed and knew the first thing I needed to do was to find a *pumpkin*. I had faith that I would find one within seconds of searching. And, sure enough, I came up to one.


Unfortunately this one was old and very soft. I knew that if I attempted to pick it up that it would turn to mush. So I set out again. I was inside now in what looked like a large kitchen. And there on the counter was a* rather small pumpkin*. It was already partly carved. I didn't care. I grabbed a knife and carved out another eye. The rest of the face was already carved.


Now I needed to remove my head. I had done this before years ago for the TOTM "Stand on your Head" where I had to remove my head and then stand on it. It hadn't been as hard as I had thought it would be, so I was hopeful that I would be able to do it again with just as much ease.


I grabbed my head and started to pull up. At first nothing was happening, and I remembered that last time I had had luck by looking at my shadow. So I turned until I could see my shadow. There. I pulled again. I then felt a very odd sensation as I watched my shadow pull my head from my neck. It reminded me of two different things at once. First it felt like my neck was made from Silly Putty, and as I pulled it stretched a it before breaking off. The other sensation was like that of having a tooth pulled, but being completely numb. I could feel what I thought should have been painful, yet not really feeling much at all.


I then set my head down on the floor. I noticed that my vision was still coming from where my head had had been. I reached over and picked up the carved pumpkin and placed it on my neck. I looked around and didn't really feel any different from before. But I felt quite satisfied to have completed the TOTM so easily. I hadn't lost my touch.


I think I automatically woke up at this point. I had sort of trained myself to wake up after completeing the Tasks so I could re-live them in my mind again as to not forget them.


In retrospect I regret not finding a mirror, so I could see what I looked like with a pumpkin head.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

wow girl. I'm speechless

----------


## paigeyemps

Did the advanced pumpkinhead totm last night within my 12 hours of sleep haha  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _The dream_: 



I suddenly remember the task of the month, which is to replace my head with a pumpkin. I also remember trying it the previous night, and failing. I part ways with my sister, who seems to be delighted after finding out it's a dream. I walk along the street, imagining pumpkins popping up everywhere. They do. But most of them are already carved, so I grab one, close my eyes briefly, and imagine it turning into an uncarved pumpkin. Success! I grab a small cutter (which I conveniently find on the ground) and proceed to carve the pumpkin. I cut out big eyes, and an even bigger smile. Now comes the exciting part: removing my head. I had some ideas on how to do it, but never really tried yet.

I reach around the back of my neck and grab a small, metallic protrusion. I pull it, dragging it across my neck until it circles and goes all the way around. I can hear the ZZZZZZZZZZP.

Yep, I just unzipped my head.

I close my eyes push my head off. It goes off easily. I feel around me and grab the pumpkin. I then put it on, push it down (I hear a squish), and I open my eyes. My vision is really....huge. Like everything is in panoramic view. My facial muscles feel strange too. I figure it must be because of the huge smile I carved. My face is stuck that way, and I can't even blink. I feel my head and it feels weird, because I have no hair. Lol. just a slight protrusion at the top of my head, which must be the pumpkin stem. I poke the eyeholes, and it feels legit, like I really poked my eyes. I put my hand in my huge mouth, and there's nothing inside. Feels weird too.

I turn around, planning to walk and explore, but I see my head on the ground. It looks really strange. It has its eyes closed tightly, as if it is anticipating something. I kick it. And it rolls away.

I start walking down the street, and eventually fly a few meters up until I lose lucidity and wake up.

----------


## Xanous

I don't know if it good enough for wings but I let a zombie bite me and I just passed out and woke up. Not much of a transformation. Either way I think _I'm_ satisfied with it. Not sure what I want to go for next.


*Spoiler* for _excerpt of LUCID Hit by cars, Zombie Bite TOTM_: 




.....Instead of the garage. I ended up in the front yard. I see very large shovel with a shiny blue head on it. It is stuck in to the ground next to a blue wheel barrel. I hurriedly take the shovel because I am still expecting zombies. I hear a zombie growl behind me. I think that it is going to bite me in the neck and I don't want that. I turn around and face it. I cant see detail. Its more like the zombie had a light source behind it and I can't see its face at all but that does not take away from the realism. I can see he was wearing blue jeans and a blue flannel shirt. (whats with the blue?) I quickly decide that what I really wanted was a large, sharp pair of hedge shears. The shovel turns in to just that. I reach up and clip the zombies head off. I hear a loud, wet squishy, gushing sound and his head pops straight up and into the darkness. I watch fascinated as dark blood sprays from its neck. Then I want a shovel again and the shears oblige. The zombie is still walking somehow and I hit it in the chest and it falls over. I see another one now and I with out thinking I stab the end of the shovel into its throat. Then there is a third in my face to my left. I remember that I don't want to kill all the zombies so I drop my shovel.

I do kind of puss out here because I am actually creeped out by the zombies. I force myself to relax a little.I hold my right index finger out to the zombie. Still the same with the lighting here but I see it open its putrid and mouth. I see strings of dark matter on its teeth. I tense up as the zombie takes a bite of my finger. There is no pain just pressure. I feel faint and sick and I collapse to the ground. I wake up. 





Wow Paigey you went all out for realism in yours. Very cool!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh man I'm so jealous!! What awesome dreams!! It's so weird that everyone is finding pre-carved pumpkins. Guess it's in the spirit of the holidays.  :tongue2: 

And lmao that you kicked your own head paigey.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Sivason

Completed the basic task about trick or treating. I never did get any candy, but MelanieB was dressed as Huck-Finn. It was a cute a fun use of an LD and I enjoyed it.

10/05/12 Halloween Challenge DILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


Here is the related part of the entry,,,

*
As I reach the top of the castle I staart thinking about what I could do that would be good training or constructive. I think about the DV forum,,, no, Matte is not running a competition. Isn't Ophilia Blue doing halloween challenges? I think so. However, I also think maybe someething cool is going on with all these castles, so maybe I should fly higher.

The scene turns dark and stormy and phantom figures are flying around and 'spooky' sounds are on the wind. the castles are gone. I guess that is my clue that I should stay focused on the Halloween stuff, so I land. I am on a busy city street. It looks like Mexico again. A cop car goes by annd is watching me. I ignore it, as I do not want my brain to evolve that thought any more.

I decide on the trick or treat challange as I do not like most spooky stuff. I walk into a store and a DC of my son is there holding a bag. I tell him to hand me a bag. He says he only has one. I tell him another bag is inside his bag and to hand it to me. It works and I now have a trick or treat bag.

I tell him about the challange and that the neighborhood ahead will be full of people from DV. We enter an apartment building and go up the hall. I am joined by other DV members who are trick or treating. I think Linkzelda was there and maybe Gab (but they looked genericly like tricker treaters). We started reading the names. The first two doors had Adrj001 and some other user name on them, but no answer. The room we went to next was Nitro-something and the door opened, but he was on the bed and a woman was on top of him. He yells out "No one home- no candy here!" 

Wwe go to the next with some random user name, but no answer. Now MelanieB is with us. She looks like her avatar, but wearing a Huck Finn costum and with a fishing pole that has her candy bag instead of a hook. She is frustrated that no one is giving us candy. I tell her that I will go with her if she wants to leave and try another area outside of the apartment building.

My real life physical mouth is getting dry and the need is pulling me from the dream. I partially wake up and loose the dream state. Dur of lucid portion ~5 minutes.*

----------


## Komisoft

Loving the tasks! But your new avatar got me the most, OpheliaBlue. Very kinky.

----------


## Xanous

Its a shame I was so lazy last night and hardly recorded any dreams. I actually attempted pulling my head off but failed

Something triggered lucidity. I remember trying to stabilize a lot in a neighborhood. Something about houses. I was on the ground feeling the grass and rubbing my hands on the grass. I really wanted to feel the texture and hear the sound. I remember trying so hard to focus and gain clarity. *memory gap* Now I remember I had my hands under my jawline. I was outside and it was sunny. I remembered that someone on here looked at their shadow. So I turned until I saw my shadow on a concrete wall. (seeing my shadow in a dream is a first) It looked normal and I had my hands were I expected. I started pulling but my head would not give. It felt as solid as real life. I guess I didn't put enough prep work into it. Then I destabilized really fast and before I could do anything about it I woke up. I think I tried to DEILD but failed. That must be why I forgot to record it.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Its a shame I was so lazy last night and hardly recorded any dreams. I actually attempted pulling my head off but failed



I think that's the most exciting and challenging part. Just having the guts to remove it is hard enough, not to mention actually doing it!

Woop, think of this as a trial run! Good luck Xan  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

> I think that's the most exciting and challenging part. Just having the guts to remove it is hard enough, not to mention actually doing it!
> 
> Woop, think of this as a trial run! Good luck Xan



Yeah I think next time I will have to use more conventional methods. Plus I think I forgot all about the pumpkin anyway!

----------


## paigeyemps

Attempted the basic task this morning, but wasn't successful:

Quote from my workbook, since I didn't type out my dream in my DJ  :smiley: 





> Also, there was this vampire dude who was showing off his skills, putting us in danger (apparently I was one too). I remembered the TOTM and asked him to bite me, but he said I was already a vampire so it wouldn't work. Lost lucidity shortly thereafter.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awwwwww paige, stupid tricksy Vampire DC.

Next time you see him you can give him a bite from me. "This is from ophelia you bitch!" *CHOMP*

----------


## Taffy

Tried the basic task but I somehow didn't remember that I needed to be bitten for it to count. *facepalm* Here's the DJ excerpt:

"I somehow got lucid (can't remember how), and remembered the task of the month, turning into a werewolf. However, I didn't remember that I needed to be bitten for it to count. I threw my arms back, trying to feel power, then thrust my left arm forward, willing my fingers to turn into claws. Didn't work. I felt some warping, but not much, and they snapped right back to regular hands. I tried again, this time focusing on the whole body rather than a part. Still no luck. That time I felt like I got a few inches taller, but again I snapped back to my original human form. I gave up, and lost lucidity shortly after."

Edit: I just recalled seeing a realistic werewolf lawn decoration earlier in the dream (I even poked it) and not going lucid. I should have gone back there and made it come alive or something.

----------


## she

done TOTM with a pumpking. Thanks everybody for good ideas how to do it :smiley: ))
Totm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> done TOTM with a pumpking. Thanks everybody for good ideas how to do it))
> Totm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



A very creative approach to decapitation she, well done! I'm glad your shadow became more like a mirror, I think that's pretty handy.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Well, chalk up another (enjoyable) failure for me!  This time I was trying to trick or treat.  I managed to find a DV member's townhouse in a sky fortress and imagined that all of you good folks were partying there.  Unfortunately, I failed to get let in, as the party was being guarded by an uncooperative prairie dog in a bath tub.  (Are all DV parties like this?)

My attempt: Halloween in the Sky Fortress - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay I enjoyed my failure this morning as well! Oh and that prairie dog was just dave, pay no mind next time. Anyway, I actually DEILDed this morning, which is rare for me. I had 3 mini lucids, and in the 3rd one, I found a vampire chick who bit my neck while I stood in front of a mirror. But I woke up before any transition occured, oh well. I'll post the link in a bit.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...y-spell-39864/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well I finally managed to get bit by a vampire, then watch myself transform in the mirror. I was DEILDing though, so technically I got bit on one LD, then transformed in the next, with about 5 seconds between the 2. So I don't know if that counts or not. I'm blogging it right now. It was a super morning of lucid diarrhea.


*Spoiler* for _potential success?_: 



He was a young guy, in his 20's maybe, wearing jeans, a blue hoodie, shoulder-length wavy brown hair. And damn sexy.  ::happy::  I asked him if he was a vampire. He smiled and said "yes," and I could see a flash of white, pointy teeth. I said "you can bit me if you want." He asked "Are you sure?" I said "Do it, it's for an experiment." So he said "Okaaaay...." and tipped my head to the left. (Interesting note I just realized: the vampire chic in the last dream went for the opposide side of my neck than the dude.) He bit down on my neck in the traditional spot, and again, it didn't feel like a puncture, more like a super hot hickey. Wow. You guys seriously gotta try this! Then he just slowly urged me down on the grass, and without breaking the bite, started removing our clothes. HELL yeaaaah. I really wanted it. But then I remembered I wanted to see the transition even more than vampire sex ( ::blue::  maybe next time). So I pushed him off and said "Sorry" and ran into the house. I went into the hall bathroom which was already lit up, praise goodness. I looked at my reflection and saw the bite marks, same as last time. I reached up and could feel them too, a little gross but no blood. I felt awakeness start to pull me (ffffuuuuu!), and I woke up, with the image of my reflection staring back at me, burned into my mind.

I immediately went back to sleep (I can only thank my new found ability to ignore feelings of disappointment or dispair in LDs, as they deter from goals. If only I could apply this irl.) Anyway, sure enough, I went right back into the dream staring at my reflection.. same pose and everything, and completely lucid (that's a lucid first for me!) I was determined not to let this one go without experiencing the transition, since I remembered everything from the previous dreams at that point. I opened my mouth and stared at my teeth. After a few moments, my incisors lengthened and sharpened, but they looked like they had rotated 90 degrees. That's odd. I kept watching and those same incisors grew a little longer, and additional sharp growths sprouted from them. I watched as the other teeth did the same thing. I looked at my irises, hoping for some bad ass color change, but they stayed normal. Lol the ONE TIME. I stepped back a bit and opened my mouth a little wider, to see all my teeth. Every one of them was sharp, with tiny barbs protruding from each one. That would make a hell of a bite I'd say! The last thing I saw from that dream before waking up, was staring at my creepy new teeth, with a big wide grin.  ::teeth::  




Whole entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...ic-task-40050/

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Well I finally managed to get bit by a vampire, then watch myself transform in the mirror. I was DEILDing though, so technically I got bit on one LD, then transformed in the next, with about 5 seconds between the 2. So I don't know if that counts or not. I'm blogging it right now.



Oh, that's got to count!!  Great bite, great transformation, everything.  I'm going to comment on your DJ entry as well.





> It was a super morning of lucid diarrhea.



LOL.  You have a way with words.  Hope you brought the lucid baby wipes.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well I finally managed to get bit by a vampire, then watch myself transform in the mirror. I was DEILDing though, so technically I got bit on one LD, then transformed in the next, with about 5 seconds between the 2. So I don't know if that counts or not. I'm blogging it right now. It was a super morning of lucid diarrhea.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _potential success?_: 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a young guy, in his 20's maybe, wearing jeans, a blue hoodie, shoulder-length wavy brown hair. And damn sexy.  I asked him if he was a vampire. He smiled and said "yes," and I could see a flash of white, pointy teeth. I said "you can bit me if you want." He asked "Are you sure?" I said "Do it, it's for an experiment." So he said "Okaaaay...." and tipped my head to the left. (Interesting note I just realized: the vampire chic in the last dream went for the opposide side of my neck than the dude.) He bit down on my neck in the traditional spot, and again, it didn't feel like a puncture, more like a super hot hickey. Wow. You guys seriously gotta try this! Then he just slowly urged me down on the grass, and without breaking the bite, started removing our clothes. HELL yeaaaah. I really wanted it. But then I remembered I wanted to see the transition even more than vampire sex ( maybe next time). So I pushed him off and said "Sorry" and ran into the house. I went into the hall bathroom which was already lit up, praise goodness. I looked at my reflection and saw the bite marks, same as last time. I reached up and could feel them too, a little gross but no blood. I felt awakeness start to pull me (ffffuuuuu!), and I woke up, with the image of my reflection staring back at me, burned into my mind.
> 
> ...




That was great! Congrats!

That's the one I want to do next. Maybe this will inspire me.

----------


## Oreo

Well I managed to do both of the advanced tasks in one dream last night. Things didn't go quite like I planned them. I think it might be best that way though.

Advanced TOTM i and ii - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome oreo, you make me wanna do the pumpkin head next. Congrats!!

A LITTLE OVER *1 WEEK* TO DO THESE, *WE CAN DO IT GUYS!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Taffy

I really hope I make it. :/

----------


## paigeyemps

YES! Finally did the basic TOTM. Well actually I chickened out, but a zombie attacked me so it was inevitable. Haha.


*Spoiler* for _the dream_: 



As I am running, somebody grabs me by my left arm and pulls me, making me fall to the ground. It's one of the zombies. I push him away, which is easy because he doesn't seem to have much strength. He grabs my right leg and bites me above my ankle. I could feel the squishiness as his teeth make contact with my skin. I cry out in pain  it feels like he just tore off a chunk of my leg. I realize he actually did. There is a gaping hole, and to make things worse, the zombie spits into it! WTF. I kick him in the face, and run to the door, limping.

I get inside and I totally forget about teleporting through the door, so I just end up in my living room instead. By the time I look back, the door is gone (along with the other doors) and there are no windows anywhere too. The floor turns into soil. The furniture is still there though. I look at my ankle, but the bite mark is gone. I walk to one corner, where there is a full-length mirror. I look at myself. My eyes are starting to look green, my eyelids feel so droopy, and my jaws feel slack. My skin is turning pale and rough, and it's very itchy too. It's that type of itch where even if you scratch it, it feels like it's never the right spot, and it never goes away. It isn't painful, but it feels uncomfortable. 

I head to the couch to sit down. I feel sleepy now. I tell myself I'm not gonna sleep because I need to stay lucid. Okay... Maybe I'll just lean back a bit to get comfortable...This cushion is so soft... Mmmmm...

I wake up in my room. For real.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's awesome paige! Did you start to look like your avatar?  :tongue2:  Anyway, you did better than I did yesterday. I chickened out too, but didn't complete the task  ::blue:: 





> Anyway, I immediately thought of the TOTM. Since I've kinda been working down the list from easiest to hardest (for me), I thought I'd try the pumpkin head one. In the dream, I was in the back hallway but not near the bathroom. So I just imagined that the next door to my left would be the team member bathroom, and sure enough the little restroom sign appeared next to the door. Oh, I wanted a bathroom so I could use a mirror for reference when popping off my head. I went into the bathroom, and closed the door. I even locked the door because I didn't want a random DC to come in and fuck up my task. So I looked in the mirror and thought of CanisLucidus and the lego-head thing. I tried to lift my head from my neck, but it didn't pop off. Instead it stretched a bit. Like silly putty (was it paigey who did something similar? Somebody had a silly putty neck). Anyway, it stretched a few inches, and then I was just like "Oh FUCK no" and quit! It was just too real feeling. I mean, I knew I was dreaming still, but it felt too real and morbid. I felt as scared as I did when I had the first pleiosaur lucid. I had the same "omg RUN AWAAAAAAAAAAaaay" feeling. Damnit.

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks!  ::D:  And Ophie I know all too well what you mean  :Sad:  I need to work on fear of pain and sensations once I'm lucid. I just can't stomach things when it feels soooo real lol

----------


## know1

today i had my first lucid dream since joining this forum. so i attempted the TOTM for the first time  :smiley:  





> i was having a fairly hectic dream about chasing people and then got to a set of stairs and wondered which way to go. then i thought, ah its just a dream it doesnt matter which way. hey presto i was lucid!
> 
> immediately when i became lucid i started to fly. i always fly as soon as i become lucid  
> i felt the dream fading though and opened my eyes a little bit unintentionally. so i started rubbing my hands and thinking 'im lucid' over and over. eventually things became more vivid. then i remembered the task of the month. i fly down into a house and into the kitchen. i decided to attempt the pumpkin head task. there was a mirror and i looked in it and pulled at my head. it was hard first but then it popped right off. it was kind of like a lego head popping off, except more liquidy and squelchy. 
> anyway, i thought to myself, 'maybe i shouldve found the pumpkin before i pulled my head off, ooops'. i looked in the fridge and there was a tiny little pumpkin about the size of a fist and it was all old and sloppy, but it was already carved. so i tried to put it on but something didnt feel right, so i looked in the mirror and my head was back! i was just trying to put the pumpkin on top of my head! double ooops. 
> ok, time to find a new pumpkin. i went outside and found a larger pumpkin, about head size but flatter and wider. it wasnt carved so i had to fumble around looking for knife to carve it. finally i found a knife but i was so clumsy and uncoordinated that it was a real struggle to carve it. finally i made a hole in the top and started pulling out the guts but then the dream faded really quick and i woke up!



oh well mission failed but it was fun trying anyway!

----------


## she

i've made trick-o-treat task. And it was really funny! I like trick-o-treating in dreams! I met ANGELIK, but completely forgot her nick and one guy tell me about his neighbour from DV, his name is SUPER and nick VEHIPOLIS :smiley: )))
trick-o-treating - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Another failed attempt at pumpkin head. Just call me Nearly Headless Ophelia:





> The first lucid was when I woke up (I think?), and was just lying on my back with my eyes open. Then I felt vibrations. I thought that it was weird that I felt them while my eyes were opened, so I decided I was already dreaming so I got up. When I did, a corner of the blankets were stuck to my face and I had to pry it off lol. I thought about the pumpkin head task again, but I was ambivalent. The last time didn't go so well and I didn't even really want to do it. But it was either that one or the frankenstein one and I didn't feel like doing that one either lol. So I made up my mind and just marched into the bathroom. I looked at my reflection, then got up real close and looked at my eyeballs, the pupils morphed all weird. I stuck just my head through the mirror then pulled it back out. This time was the most effortless mirror push. Instead of liquid, it felt like cool air. Somehow the mirror moved the features of my face down to the bottom 1/3 of my face, if that makes sense. So I stuck it back in the mirror, then out again, and it was back to normal. Which gave me an idea. I wondered if I stuck my head in the mirror, and pulled with my hands at the same time, my head might stay in the mirror and become detached. So I tried it, and what resulted was really bizzare: I pulled back out of the mirror, and my head was still attached, but it had completely deflated and was just hanging down off my neck like a popped balloon. I couldn't see this fact, because I was blind the second I came out of the mirror. I felt it with my hands. That was far enough for one dream, so I stuck my upper body back into the mirror, then pulled back out. Still blind, but I could feel my head back in place. And it wasn't true blindness, because I could see the bathroom light behind closed eyelids. I even pointed my face up toward the light, and it became brighter. So I pryed my lids open with my fingers and I could see again. Fucking weird. Then I woke up.



The whole entry (a few weird lucids): http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ophe...ed-totm-40305/

----------


## boomaster1999

ROFL at the deflated head  ::lol::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Firstly, I LOVE the 4 tasks idea, please continue!!  ::goodjob:: 
I only managed to complete one task this month, but I would love the challenge/variety of doing all 4 in months to come!
I haven't had much time for DV lately so I'm posting a last-minute update again.
Here's my DJ from October 8th, where I completed an advanced task and attempted a basic (but didn't remember the task correctly - so we had a party instead!)

*Halloween Party [Lucid, Task of the Month] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*


*Spoiler* for _DJ excerpt_: 



I remembered the tasks were Halloween themed, and I  knew there was a task that involved DV people being in the same  neighbourhood, but I forgot about the trick-or-treating part and instead  thought the task was to have a Halloween party. So I told the DC to  drive down the street to the house where the party was being held. I got  out of the car and saw *Atras* standing outside. I ran up and gave  him a hug, but I accidentally knocked him over backwards and we both  fell into the snow. I looked at his face and realised it didn’t actually  look like Atras at all. Then someone behind me excitedly said,  _“Hey!”_   I looked around and saw the real Atras, so I realised I was lying on  top of a stranger! I got up and chatted to Atras, and he introduced me  to the friend/date he had with him - the actress from his latest film. I  remember being introduced to someone named *Laura* outside, but I  can’t remember if Laura was the actress or someone else arriving at the  house. We all went inside and joined the party. There was a room full of  people chatting, eating and drinking. I recognised a few DV people by  their energy (they didn’t look similar to their profile pictures at all)  but I wasn’t sure who most people were. I asked someone if *PercyLucid* was there, and they said he wasn’t. I felt a little out of place until I started talking to *Hyu*,  who I felt was very present and I wondered if we were sharing a dream.  He seemed very wise, and was very familiar with the dream world and the  people within it. We spoke for ages and he helped me calm my excitement  about the potential dream-share so I could stay grounded. He also  introduced me to some other people at the party - *OpheliaBlue*, *Mancon*, *Dakotahnok*, someone called *Raoul* (I’m not sure where that name came from, but he seemed like a DV member in the dream,) and I think *Zebrah* was there, too. There were definitely more people, but I can't remember who.
Around this time, the doorbell rang. Someone opened it and two policemen  walked in. I was a bit worried that the party would be busted up, but  then I realised that it was just some pizza delivery guys dressed up for  Halloween! I don’t think they actually had pizzas with them - instead,  they were taking our orders on notepads, like waiters.
After seeing the cop costumes, I looked around the room and realised  that no-one at the party was really dressed up for Halloween, except for  someone who was wearing a black cape like Dracula. I realised we could  remedy this by doing the *advanced task* as a group, *‘Carve up a pumpkin and replace your head with it.’* We  all sat down in a circle and began carving our pumpkins. A few people  were considering replacing their heads with pigs’ heads instead for some  reason, but we talked them into using pumpkins with us. When our  pumpkins were ready, we all removed our real heads together. They came  off easily just by lifting them, and it didn’t hurt at all. My vision  remained the same, despite the removal of my head. As a group, we then  placed our pumpkins on our necks and used ‘lucid’ (imaginary) needles to  sew them on. We decided to decorate the pumpkins like snowmen, so we  attached carrots for noses and looked around for something that might  look like eyes. We found some red apples and inserted portions into our  eye holes, where they transformed and became glowing, bloodshot eyes. We  continued the party with our pumpkin heads attached.  :Cheeky: 



DV members in the dream: *Atras, Hyu, OpheliaBlue, Mancon, Dakotahnok, Zebrah,* and two others named *Laura & Raoul* (I'm not sure who they were meant to represent...)

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I had a Halloween kind of dream last night/morning. It's none of the tasks for this month but it is scary enough  :smiley:  I will write down the dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Best task month EVER. Kinda makes me sad to close it  ::blue::

----------

